# Mari, Tom, Tulus and the lost isle



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well this is like a novel I've been working on for about six years and I get that its not an entirely horsy story but I thought I'd show it to you guys see what you think.......

here we go......

Prologue.

By the year 2024 man had disappeared off the face of planet earth. Centuries of years of destroying the earth took its toll until it became impossible for any kind of life to survive. The toxic waste the its world leaders and powerful men promised to rid it of, built up and polluted the atmosphere so much that even they, the men so powerful that at a push of a button could kill thousands, were killed by their own selfishness. The once vibrant opal like planet that lay on a black velvet blanket studded with diamond like stars, now resembled a muddy stone.

And yet life appeared again.

Piercing through the thick toxic fog, dodging the fierce storms that raged out of control, came two spaceships of immense proportions. Both were long and tubular like something out of a sci-fi movie. 

Who were these new settlers on this barren landscape? Were they aliens?

No. They were nothing more than the housecat. Or so it seemed. Theses so called house cats were super intelligent. Worshipped by most civilizations they were allowed to prosper, with free access to libraries, laboratories, temples, palaces and sorts of places were knowledge was given and received. Their IQâ€™s were soon greater than that of the humans and yet they remained silent, only conversing with their fellow cats, in their secret tongue. 

But when threatened, during the middle ages, they combined their knowledge to find an escape. Soon the first spaceship was built and launched. The cat population dropped blindingly, soon with only a few hundred of the stubborn ones who refused to leave. But soon it returned to the healthy millions as people realized their use and began to take them on their voyages to distant lands.

When threatened again as man began to self-destruct himself and the planet, another spaceship was built. This time it was no one wanted to be left on earth. The second spaceship held over six hundred million cats, a living city in space.

It took almost another 600 years for earth to be returned to habitably. Their scientists cleaned up the earth removing the toxic waste and returning it back in balance. They recreated most of the animals and plants that had habited the earth from DNA that the cats had brought with them when they left earth, including the animals that had been driven to extinction following the same species and breeds and they continued using the names used by the humans. Some animals were even genetically modified, like horses were given wings and were used much like horses for transport and didnâ€™t affect the even more delicate natural balance. Although some Animals were only created in small proportions, like the canine family, and had their intelligence removed so they were just animals, to prevent them from taking over.

Soon cities and towns began popping up. The cats no longer had to walk on an all four as they had when humans were in control, which was extremely uncomfortable, nor did they have to shave their hair anymore making it difficult to distinguish between male and female. They even wore clothes similar to that of humans. Soon life was back to how it was meant to beâ€¦

Chap 1 

â€œTOM!! GET YOUR FURRY BACKSIDE OVER HERE!! TOM? Where is he?â€ Kiki said stalking in the room rubbing her paws on the apron she was wearing over her shirt and jeans, signifying that she had been baking. The delicious pecan chocolate fudge/brownie smells proved that theory.

Mari Quartess, the patchy blue gray feline with the green eyes and long black hair looked up from her book at Kiki her mother, who was mostly white with patches of orange, brown, mahogany and blue gray. She, or the family chaos-organizer and chaos-creator, looked furious. Her copper eyes were flashing dangerously and her multi-coloured tail was flipping back and forth whacking Mariâ€™s big brother Tiger in the head. The mostly white, with weak yellow colored fur looked up from the family accounts he was doing and glared. 

â€œHeâ€™s probably with the Pegasusâ€™s,â€ Mari replied, trying to grab the tail that was starting to whack the hard cover of her book. 

â€œThat tomcat does nothing but mess around with them all day Iâ€™m going toâ€¦â€ Kiki began, waving the wooden spoon. 

â€œYes Ma we know. Youâ€™ll wrap him in plaster-of-Paris like an Egyptian mummy,â€ Mari and Tiger replied in unison shaking their heads. It was the usual threatened punishment that never got carried out. 

â€œWhatâ€™s going on?â€ Tulus, Tomâ€™s twin brother asked through a mouthful of chips.

â€œYour brother has hacked off again when he should be cleaning his room. Where is he?â€ Kiki muttered. 

â€œHow should I know?â€ Tulus muttered, sitting beside Mari and looking over her shoulder at the book she was reading. Mari snapped the book shut and glared at him.

â€œI donâ€™t know. Twin telepathy or something?â€ Kiki muttered sitting on the arm of the couch and Tigers arm. Tigerâ€™s eyes bulged and his mouth opened and closed franticly like a stranded fish. 

â€œOh yes I just close my eyes and call out to Tom. Here Tommy, Tommy,â€ Tulus said sarcastically.

â€œSomeone call my name?â€ Tom said, coming into the room.

â€œYOU SHOULD BE CLEANING YOUR ROOM NOT MESSING WITH THE PEGASUSâ€™S,â€ Kiki roared leaping off the chair arm.

Tiger rubbed his arm.

â€œBut Ma Shimmer neededâ€¦â€Tom began about the mare Mari considered always needed something.

â€œNo butts. MUSH!!â€ she said dragging him by the ear, yowling, towards his room. 

Kiki appeared a few moments later looking satisfied. In the background was a low droning like a hive of angry bees that steadily grew louder but was only Tom grumbling. Kiki sat beside Tiger a cast an expert eye over the accounts. Mari looked up as Tigerâ€™s wife, Pompom stepped quietly through the sliding door. She was what Mari considered gorgeous. She had captivating blue eyes (rare eye colour among most breeds of cats), long blue-gray and white-banded Persian tail, completely white fur except for her tail and black hair. 

She was a three-day event rider and brought her team of six gorgeous; athletic sports Pegasusâ€™s with her when she married Tiger last spring. Ever since then Tom had spent every moment possible with her, mucking out, grooming, exercise riding, tack cleaning or simply just watching. Mari rode as well but wasnâ€™t as fanatical about it as Tom was and it showed. Tomâ€™s riding skills were light years ahead of her and Tulus who was more interested in books and other things although did enjoy the occasional ride. 

Kiki must have smelt the Pegasus on Pompom before she heard or saw her because she whirled around in the chair and shot her a dirty look. Not for smelling bad, but somehow, in Kikiâ€™s mind she blamed her for Tomâ€™s sudden Pegasus love although Mari considered it was already there and Pompom just helped him realize it. But as Pompom had pointed out in one of the numerous arguments, she hadnâ€™t forced Tom to love them he just did and he had a talent for it. Mari got up and followed Pompom into the kitchen.

Pompom was glaring out the back door at Shimmer, the silver gray mare who was happily rolling in a drying mud puddle. â€œI donâ€™t get it. Why am I always to blame? Its like sheâ€™s constantly getting up me.â€

â€œYour not. Momâ€™s like this all the time,â€ Mari replied putting her book down on the counter. 

â€œYeah but she wasnâ€™t like this when I was going out with and engaged to Tiggy,â€ Pompom pouted, using the affectionate nickname only she could use without the nearest and usually most innocent person getting their head bashed in.

â€œYou didnâ€™t know Tigâ€¦ errâ€¦ I mean Tiger loved bugs before you were married did you?â€ Mari pointed out nearly using the nickname but stopped herself when she heard Tiger growl quietly in the sitting room, obviously listing to the conversation. 

Pompom shuddered. She hated all bugs with a passion. â€œNo. I suppose not.â€

Mari opened the solar powered fridge door and gave Pompom a knowing look. â€œSo there you go.â€ 

â€œMmm I suppose so. So have you got all your stuff ready for school?â€ Pompom asked offering a glass for Mari to pour some orange juice into to.

â€œNah. Apparently weâ€™re leaving it to the last minute and going shopping tomorrow. A year away from here is gona be too long, six years in a row too,â€ Mari sighed. 

â€œHey Riverside is a great school. Youâ€™ll love it,â€ Pompom said, before sculling the glass of orange juice. 

Mari sighed. At the age of fourteen she had spent four years at the local primary school with her brothers and this year they were moving up to High school. Kiki, following family tradition, chose Riverside. It was 350-year-old school with a fantastic history of pumping out brilliant students, including most of her family not that there was anything brilliant about her family. 

The school itself was set on a big island with a beach, riding facilities, indoor pools, gymnasiums and places to surf. The main building where everything (lessons, where their dorms were, assemblies and so-on) was held was a medieval/gothic like castle. Mari had seen pictures of it and it looked down right creepy, with gargoyles and freaky statues of knights and dragons. To Mari it looked like some of the really old churches in the city, with the huge shatter proof led-light windows, depicting the sun god Ra (cats mostly worship gods from the countries they originated e.g.; Abyssinians and Eygptian Mauâ€™s worshipped Egyptian gods where the Burmese (Indian) worship Indian gods), taking the earth out of the grip of darkness from the bad god what ever his name was.

â€œDonâ€™t worry the place is pretty cool,â€ Pompom said, before going back outside to drag Shimmer out of the puddle who leapt away bucking and pig rooting.

Mari shook her head. She didnâ€™t care if the place was â€˜coolâ€™. She just didnâ€™t want to leave her family. Not because she was a crybaby but because no one likes to leave their family for more than a week at a time. Well Mari didnâ€™t anyway.

Dinner that night was the usual chatter. Kikiâ€™s youngest kids, Roly (Roland), Charlie (Charlotte) and Pickle (Percy), who were to enter Primary school when Mari and her brother went to Riverside sat in their high chairs, fighting, arguing and flinging food about. Kiki, as usual spent most of dinner preventing a war breaking out between the three.

Tiger, Pompom and Tulus were talking about the stats for the Bastich World Cup that was to be held at the end of the year. Bastich was the most popular sport it the cat world next to three-day-eventing. It was played with teams of 10 players, who played in twenty-minute blocks with five players on each team, on Pegasus. The aim of the game was to get the ball, which was about the size of a basketball with handles, through one of the four goalposts on each end of the pitch. There were two defense players who could use any under-hand tactic (apart from using weapons) to prevent the other team from scoring or protecting the goal scorers. The goal scorers who usually had lighter, faster Pegasusâ€™s had to somehow avoid the other team and the mayhem and score points. The middle scoring post was worth 100 points the ones on either side were worth 50 points. Game play was ended when the 1 hr buzzer went and the team with the most points won. If the teams were tied they went into Penalty shoot out with the goal scorer up against the goalie.

The World Cup, which was to be held in Catanonia, the nearby large city, was between the dominant team, the Taiwan Dragons and the seasonâ€™s underdogs, the Alaskan Bears. The Taiwan Dragons had won the last four seasons and it came as a great shock when the minor Alaskan team knocked out the dreaded Siberian Snowstorm, another major team. Mari thought about the Alaskan teams chances of winning over her stuffed cheeses and bacon potatoes. 

â€œOk Mari. Who do you reckon will win?â€ Tiger said, shoveling some homegrown carrots into his mouth and chewing them nosily. Someone didnâ€™t cook the carrots enough again.

â€œI donâ€™t know. It would be nice for the underdogâ€™s to win. But if I have to listen to Brad Peterson give another of those â€˜Iâ€™d like to thank such and such for helping me win but essentially I didnâ€™t need them because Iâ€™m so awesome anywayâ€™ speeches Iâ€™ll die,â€ Mari said. 

Everyone nodded in total agreement. Brad Peterson, the Taiwan Dragonâ€™s goal scorer was the biggest airhead about in the sport world. Every year he gave the above-mentioned speech if he won. If he didnâ€™t it was usually the pitch was hopeless, the referee is blind and his team are morons, except him of course, nearly every week there was a news article about him from some disgruntled girlfriend who had been â€˜usedâ€™ and had to be shut-up with a tidy sum of money that barely even dented his large salary and everyday he received that salary for being a big, sleazy loafer. A salary Mari felt that was best spent elsewhere.
_____________________________________________________

well there you go, hope you enjoy


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone??



Please?? It does eventually get sort of horsy


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Interesting concept, easy to forget they are cats! Very well written.


----------

